# Remove "Play Bar" when pausing?



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sometimes I want to pause my recording (or live TV) for the purpose of copying down or reading some info from the screen shot. (Chuck Lorre's vanity cards at the end of the Big Bang Theory!)

There are instances when the "Play bar" at the bottom of the screen is blocking the screen and I have to wait quite some time for it to disappear while in pause mode. Then I can read and/or copy what I want to.

Is there a remote shortcut to hide it immediately?


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

Hit CLEAR


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

If that works....big "Duh" on my part!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I just use the down arrow also and it works.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

lujan said:


> I just use the down arrow also and it works.


Down arrow takes away the ad above the play bar but not the bar itself. Clear removes it all.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Hitting clear does the trick! Can't believe that I missed that one. I guess with all the new shortcuts, arrows, zoom, etc., I missed the obvious.

Thank You.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

To make the Status Bar and Pause Ad disappear automatically during Pause and Fast-Forward or Rewind:

1. On your TiVo remote, press "Live TV"
2. Wait for the Status Bar and Channel Banner to disappear (or press Clear)
3. Press Pause
4. Press Down if a gold-star Pause Ad appears
5. Enter the code:

Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select

If the code was entered correctly, the Status Bar and gold-star Pause Ads will disappear automatically whenever you Pause or Fast-Forward or Rewind from now on, or until you re-enter the code to toggle this behavior back off, or if the TiVo reboots.

If the TiVo has recently rebooted you may need to first press Right during Live TV to show the Channel Banner and enter the code before the banner disappears in 4 seconds.

This undocumented code is very helpful when fast-forwarding through news programs with text at the bottom that would otherwise be obscured.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

^ This is much easier to apply if you switch the Tivo to SD menus (temporarily) first. For some reason, it's much harder to get the code to "take" when you have it set to HD menus.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Thanks MHunter1 for providing this. I also could not get it to work on my Premiere with the HD menus on. Once I changed it to SD Menus, it worked immediately. Who knows why?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've tried both ways ( HD and SD ) on my premire, didn't work.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Entering the code while in Live TV is not very reliable. It works better if you play a recording that has a star ad associated with it when entering the code.

Even more reliable -- go to Showcases, play any video that is there and then enter the code.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've tried both ways ( HD and SD ) on my premire, didn't work.


HD didn't work for me, but SD did. However, I didn't like losing the progress bar while FF or RW, so I re-enabled it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> HD didn't work for me, but SD did. However, I didn't like losing the progress bar while FF or RW, so I re-enabled it.


In the HDUI you need to add another SELECT at the front of the backdoor codes, i.e., in this case "Select-Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select."


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> In the HDUI you need to add another SELECT at the front of the backdoor codes, i.e., in this case "Select-Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select."


 Only if you do it over live TV. For pre-recorded shows that's no longer necessary as 1st select doesn't bring up mini guide anymore as it does for live TV.


----------



## Steve L (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a series 3 XLHD How do I get the status bar to disappear I hit the codes that everyone gave me I can't get it to work is there a way please let me know


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Play existing recording.

Press
Select-Play-Select Pause Select


----------



## Steve L (Oct 9, 2017)

sfhub said:


> Play existing recording.
> 
> Press
> Select-Play-Select Pause Select


 Thank you very much for the feedback
It did not work that way
You have to play a recording and hit info then select-play-select-pause-select 
Once I hit info first it worked fine


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Steve L said:


> Thank you very much for the feedback
> It did not work that way
> You have to play a recording and hit info then select-play-select-pause-select
> Once I hit info first it worked fine


I've been doing it for years without hitting info first. That said, sometimes it doesn't work on the first try. Also, it doesn't work at all on my mini and I have to use the KMTTG macro to get it done.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

so complicated! 
Without changing default settings, my Premiere works like this: 
Hit pause. 
If I click the bottom of the control circle, the freeze-frame proceeds in slow-motion. 
If instead I click the right side of the control circle, the frame stays frozen and the progress bar is hidden.

This was so non-intuitive to me, that the "move forward" button in my mind does the opposite to a paused screen. If it matters, yes my Premiere is in SD mode at all times.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> I've been doing it for years without hitting info first. That said, sometimes it doesn't work on the first try. Also, it doesn't work at all on my mini and I have to use the KMTTG macro to get it done.


Yeah, Mini is strange. Most of the time, none of the tricks to get it to accept SPS Pause S work, but then all of a sudden it just works. KMTTG is the way to go if you want it to work consistently.


----------



## Steve L (Oct 9, 2017)

UCLABB said:


> I've been doing it for years without hitting info first. That said, sometimes it doesn't work on the first try. Also, it doesn't work at all on my mini and I have to use the KMTTG macro to get it done.


 Just want to let you know the unit I have is the XLHD 
For some reason it only worked on hitting info


----------

